# 1 CPU HS sur un PowerMac G5 QUAD 2.5



## mars81 (5 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un processeur HS sur les quatre CPU de mon PowerMac G5 QUAD 2.5. Plusieurs interrogation se pose à moi.
---Il s'allume toujours. Puis je continuer à travailler avec sans que cela pose de problème majeur (un pote propose de me vendre un power pc dual 2 ghz)
---Est il possible de changer le CPU défectueux. Ou en trouver un et ou trouver un tutoriel de démontage?
Merci


----------



## renan35 (17 Septembre 2012)

mars81 a dit:


> J'ai un processeur HS sur les quatre CPU de mon PowerMac G5 QUAD 2.5. Plusieurs interrogation se pose à moi.
> ---Il s'allume toujours. Puis je continuer à travailler avec sans que cela pose de problème majeur (un pote propose de me vendre un power pc dual 2 ghz)
> ---Est il possible de changer le CPU défectueux. Ou en trouver un et ou trouver un tutoriel de démontage?
> Merci





les G5 sont dépassés.. je déconseille d'en acheter 1, surtout si vous etes un Pro.
les intel sont beaucoup + performants. Et surtout, les logiciels sont, désormais, moins souvent développés pour les PPC (firefox, flash player ne sont plus actualisés).


----------



## KERRIA (25 Septembre 2012)

...j'en ai encore un avec lequel je travaille au quotidien et qui gagne sa vie honètement...sur les  INTEL les logiciels dernière version ne m' apportent rien de plus....mes factures sont strictement les mêmes et mes clients s'en foutent carément....

Le Bonjour...


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2012)

Ce sera peut-être plus facile de trouve run Power G5 complet, et je te conseille le dual 2.3 qui n'est pas watercoolé.

Sinon cherche "Power Mac G5 parts" sur le net ou sur eBay et cie. Mais c'est souvent en rupture de stocks ou très cher ...


----------



## KERRIA (28 Septembre 2012)

les problèmes sur les machines à refroidissement "watercooling" sont en principe apparus relativement rapidement sur les appareils d'une série de fabrication je crois me souvenir. 

Personnellement j'ai eu deux de ces machines : un 2x2,7 qui n'a jamais eu de problème et qui fonctionne encore ailleurs sans faillir et un 4x2,5 qui tourne tous les jours et beaucoup et rarement éteint , sans problème non plus...

Je pense qu'un PPC d'occasion qui à traversé sa période probatoire sans incident est peut être plus sur qu'une machine achetée neuve ?!...Enfin je dis cela parce que sans doute je n'ai pas eu la malchance d'avoir de gros soucis matériels... 

Le Bonsoir


----------



## Tiki10 (15 Octobre 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> les G5 sont dépassés.. je déconseille d'en acheter 1, surtout si vous etes un Pro.
> les intel sont beaucoup + performants. Et surtout, les logiciels sont, désormais, moins souvent développés pour les PPC (firefox, flash player ne sont plus actualisés).



Même si dans le fond, tu as raison, cette réponse est un peu hors sujet. 
Quand à l'utilisation quotidienne d'un ppc G4 ou G5, je ne vois pas vraiment de grosse limitation. Effectivement, plus de Firefox. Qu'a cela ne tiennent, il y a TenFourFox, un clone.
Pas de ThunderBird ? Je réponds TenFourBird ! Photoshop CS3 ( ou 4 ), Dreamweaver CS3, Blender,
( dernière version), XBMC eden ( dernière version), Audacity( dernière version), Mplayer, VLC ( dernière version), LibreOffice ( dernière version). La dernière version du Flash pour PPC suffit encore. Et pour Youtube, je préfère utiliser MacTube. Ok, je n'ai pas de 1080p, mais pour tout ca, je ne dispose que d'un modeste MDD g4 @2x1,8ghz. Je pense qu'un bon gros G5 s'acquitte du full HD sans trop de soucis.
Ah, et apparemment il est même envisageable d'avoir un iPhone 5 avec un Mac PPC sans iTunes10,7. Mais bon, avec Itunes 10,6,3, mon 3GS passe en iOS6 sans problème.
Bref, pour bien se servir de sa machine, il faut avoir les logiciels adaptés à celle ci.

Pour en revenir au sujet, chez MacPart tu peux trouver des 970mp, mais le prix est délirant http://www.macpartsonline.com/661-3...g5-processor-powermac-g5-late-2005-a1177.html

Bon courage

Tiki ( MOS/OS X user )


----------

